

Show HN: An API for Customer Feedback - AshMokhberi
http://supportive.io

======
jcotto
Very intriguing...an "its about time" API.

------
puja108
is it for web or mobile or does it just work for both?

~~~
AshMokhberi
We designed it as a REST API so it can work across all platforms mobile, web
and desktop.

The API is super easy so it's simple to integrate within most apps. As time
goes on we will be adding client libraries for common platforms, languages and
frameworks to make integration even easier.

------
carlospox
Nice work!

